# Identification?



## Btucker805 (Apr 28, 2015)

Fishing in the vincinity of the JRB, 20 feet, girlfriend caught two of these. She seems to think it's an eel, me not so much, the fin looks wrong. Anybody know?


----------



## Itzdjsp (Jul 13, 2010)

I caught the same fish a few weeks back fishing at the jrb. Wondering my self


----------



## Dwight9797 (Aug 5, 2009)

Hake
http://www.marylandbiodiversity.com/viewSpecies.php?species=5166


----------



## Btucker805 (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks, that's definitely what it was. Btw the croakers were biting good Sunday, not much size to em but we probably caught around 50 in 5 hours or so.


----------



## BIGAGOTUM (Apr 24, 2012)

Spotted hak


----------



## TheErsatsAngler (May 9, 2016)

These guys were all I could catch last night at the lynnhaven pier. Them and skates. Have they always been so abundant? Weird that I haven't caught one before.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

The Hakes are fantastic eating, almost like cod. We called em Ting a ling's back in the day in Jersey. or lingcod.


----------

